# Lyft pax made contact with me today...



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.

I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

How can you turn down a tie like that?

To answer your question, I've never had an off-work msg from a pax asking me out to dinner.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

damn after i drop the female pax's off at their residence they move the next day so I don't know where they live anymore!


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Wow some men are creepy as hell


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

*SadUber found you! *

Go get some Pappa John's Pizza with him.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

I would sue the rideshare company for harassment after all they should be protected you from people like that


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

It would be hard to sue them for that. They could claim all these things and drag it out for years.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

The whole rideshare thing is a big scam for drivers


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.
> View attachment 159405
> ...


So... where you guys going for dinner?


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

And you've reported this to Lyft, correct?


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Is OP officially the worlds sexiest rideshare driver?? You gotta have 5 star rating and make more in tips a day then the avg person makes in fares
Must be nice id wish a female text me that afterwords


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

swingset said:


> And you've reported this to Lyft, correct?


I'm currently writing them about this.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm currently writing them about this.


Have SadUber write it. When he is done they can make a movie out of it!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

You drove Rorschach?!


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

I believe rideshare companies should be handling these text messages after the ride is completed


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

He probably gave a story to lyft about leaving his cellphone in your vehicle and texted you through the generic number. Report him for being a creep and be done with it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> So... where you guys going for dinner?


UberEats!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I love how people say "sue uber! ". Did you read the terms you agreed to and opt out of arbitration? Most of you did not so feel free to file for arbitration and get laughed at.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Wow that's pretty creepy


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> So... where you guys going for dinner?


Nowhere but he is already making plans with me


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Nowhere but he is already making plans with me
> View attachment 159466


Step 1. Send text message to self.
Step 2. Take picture
Step 3. Post on UP



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> *SadUber found you! *
> 
> Go get some Pappa John's Pizza with him.


Speaking of? Haven't seen him for a while. Told you that troll was history.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

gizmotheboss said:


> I believe rideshare companies should be handling these text messages after the ride is completed


On uber, text is disabled after a ride. A phone call can be mad but no texting, can't send pics through uber text either.

Both companies need to address this, ive had riders wake me up after i just got to sleep several times. I had a guy call and physically threaten me the day after a ride because of surge. Once the rode is over they should nor be able to contact us.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Nowhere but he is already making plans with me
> View attachment 159466


 Oh my...


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Wow! Did you remind him you knew his location? I bet that shut his *** up


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Nowhere but he is already making plans with me
> View attachment 159466


.

Look Uber does not pay well. Go to this meet up for a free dinner, bring your Marine push knives, secretly record it, post it on YouTube.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> On uber, text is disabled after a ride. A phone call can be mad but no texting, can't send pics through uber text either.
> 
> Both companies need to address this, ive had riders wake me up after i just got to sleep several times. I had a guy call and physically threaten me the day after a ride because of surge. Once the rode is over they should nor be able to contact us.
> 
> Oh my...


I didn't know that about Uber. Is it the same with Lyft? If not now I'm beginning to think he may actually have my number and this is his real number (or a google number).


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I say we all just have a conference in SD and have a nice dinner together, with drinks and everything. Rent a hotel ballroom or something. Families invited too.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> Wow! Did you remind him you knew his location? I bet that shut his *** up


I actually don't know his location. He told me he was visiting his mother and that's where I dropped him off.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I didn't know that about Uber. Is it the same with Lyft? If not now I'm beginning to think he may actually have my number and this is his real number (or a google number).


I don't know.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I actually don't know his location. He told me he was visiting his mother and that's where I dropped him off.


Tell him you will meet him on one condition, he must bring mom.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Tell him you will meet him on one condition, he must bring mom.


Lol what? That would be even more awkward.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Lol what?


If and when you bail on him he can finish dinner with his mom.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Lol what? That would be even more awkward.


Its probably the lyft #. But if youre concerned just block that # and tell lyft you blocked it .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The question you need to ask yourself is: 
Why not?



wk1102 said:


> Its probably the lyft #. But if youre concerned just block that # and tell lyft you blocked it .


He has no way to know if she's receiving the messages unless she replies. 
Nothing to fear.

But he WILL BE requesting rides like crazy and cancelling hoping you show up. 
Keep an eye on the name


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> The question you need to ask yourself is:
> Why not?
> 
> He has no way to know if she's receiving the messages unless she replies.
> ...


What do I get out of this? A free dinner?

Lol you're contradicting yourself So if I do show up to this restaurant, he would know that I got his messages. And would I have something to fear then?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

If you decide to meet him please bring a male Marine friend with you. Be safe.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> .
> 
> Look Uber does not pay well. Go to this meet up for a free dinner, bring your Marine push knives, secretly record it, post it on YouTube.


Can't believe I was even entertaining this idea quit being the little devil on my shoulder


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Can't believe I was even entertaining this idea quit being the little devil on my shoulder


I think you'd be safe if you brought Tedgey with you.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.
> View attachment 159405
> ...


It happened to me several weeks ago after canciling for a no show and picking up a 2 more paxs I get a call from the jerk threatening me I called Lyft the gaffed it off


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Tell him you will meet him on one condition, he must bring mom.


And it will be a line/pool shared dinner and there might be additional eaters at the table

At least it wasn't a picture of his junk lol



Telsa34 said:


> It happened to me several weeks ago after canciling for a no show and picking up a 2 more paxs I get a call from the jerk threatening me I called Lyft the gaffed it off


Yeah I have a few texts and calls after I cancel on people, for some reason the number stays active for a while.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Can't believe I was even entertaining this idea quit being the little devil on my shoulder


_Laaady in reddd.
_


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Lol you're contradicting yourself So if I do show up to this restaurant, he would know that I got his messages. And would I have something to fear then?


Not a contradiction. I was just covering both options you have. 
Option one, ignore him. That's when I said he doesn't know you're actually getting the messages. 
He liked you. But he'll go away. He has no way to find you.

Option two. You met a guy. He asked you to dinner. 
Totally your call. But if you wouldn't mind going out with him if you met him in a different setting, why not in your car.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I wouldn't do it. I'm sure your beautiful women but don't end up being on the news. He sounds like a predator. If you do go bring friends with you and don't be left alone.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> I wouldn't do it. I'm sure your beautiful women but don't end up being on the news. He sounds like a predator. If you do go bring friends with you and don't be left alone.


He doesn't sound like a predator for God's sake!! I bet some guys wish they had his cojones.

L, if you do go, *please* stay in the public eye and trust your instincts. And pick a good restaurant if you're going to bless him with your presence!

If you aren't interested or even slightly intrigued, I recommend not investing your precious free time on this outing. Plus, you don't want him to continue contacting you if he's not interesting/funny/someone you are willing to hang out with.

Just don't meet him privately- meet at the restaurant! That's very important.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

So you would be warm and fuzzy if some random guy started texting you and you knew nothing about him. I bet you don't watch the news and see what happen to women these days.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Cant blame the guy (if its really you in the pic)


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

DocT said:


> How can you turn down a tie like that?
> 
> To answer your question, I've never had an off-work msg from a pax asking me out to dinner.


...is that Canary yellow???



Foober_Lyftz said:


> Cant blame the guy (if its really you in the pic)


It's not her in the pic....she is wearing a parka but her.profile says San Diego....those two things don't go together.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> So you would be warm and fuzzy if some random guy started texting you and you knew nothing about him. I bet you don't watch the news and see what happen to women these days.


I'm not sure if your question is directed at me. I've had similar situations to this come up, and I'm pretty secure in my ability to weed out the weirdos and creeps. So, I respond accordingly, for me, depending on my personal thoughts and feelings about the guy. I'm very protective of my free time and I don't dig small talk with strangers, so a guy has to be really funny and be able to make me laugh in order for me to even consider hanging out with him. And I'd never meet someone privately - only at a public venue.

I mean, how well do we ever know ANYONE? Something like 90% of women murdered are killed by a husband or boyfriend, and almost 100% of women murdered knew their killer in some aspect of their life, they are usually aquatinted somehow.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> It's not her in the pic....she is wearing a parka but her.profile says San Diego....those two things don't go together.


Air conditioning? I'm a Damsel believer.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Air conditioning? I'm a Damsel believer.


Not air conditioning but traveling. I like to travel and travel once/twice a year to the Midwest...Santa Fe, NM and Denver. So yes I own several jackets for the cold weather that I wear when I'm out there. It never gets cold enough here in San Diego to use them.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Dude blew his one chance...shoulda' went with:

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*
*or*
*Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*

**


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Dude blew his one chance...shoulda' went with:
> 
> *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*
> *or*
> ...


Omg!!! The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is one of my favorite games ever, you know me so well


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I t 67hink I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.
> View attachment 159405
> ...


I've had a couple guys get all stalkery on me but I just ignore the texts and they eventually give up.

I did find (through a lost item issue when I first started uber) that although the pax can text you days later using the phone number uber used, you can't call or text them the same way. Whether that's true now they use a different number each time I don't know. I don't know if lyft uses the same number each time or not though.

Anyway, yes it's normal. Some guys are just creepy. If they're interested they should be up front when you drop them off and simply give you their number and let the ball be in your court. Same goes for women, actually. Sending multiple texts after the first is ignored is rude and creepy.

You're still more likely to be killed in a car wreck than anything else with this job so no point in worrying. I would ask lyft to not pair you again though, even if you did rate him low. You can change the rating, just email them.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Julescase said:


> He doesn't sound like a predator for God's sake!! I bet some guys wish they had his cojones.
> 
> L, if you do go, *please* stay in the public eye and trust your instincts. And pick a good restaurant if you're going to bless him with your presence!
> 
> ...


I think L is a big girl, not the first time she has been asked to dinner.. She prolly broke a few hearts along the way as well.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've had a couple guys get all stalkery on me but I just ignore the texts and they eventually give up.
> 
> I did find (through a lost item issue when I first started uber) that although the pax can text you days later using the phone number uber used, you can't call or text them the same way. Whether that's true now they use a different number each time I don't know. I don't know if lyft uses the same number each time or not though.
> 
> ...


I had pax's on Lyft contact me the same way about lost items before but usually right away and nothing over 24 hours later. Also most of those (lost items) were an excuse for me to text/call them back:
















That's how they usually have looked like in the past.
I didn't rate him low, gave him 5 stars he was a pleasant pax throughout the ride. He gave a nice tip on the app as well.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

What about if he offered you $200?


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I say go for it. But the most expensive item on the menu. Keep sending location texts to a family or friend so they know you are safe.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

WettDreams said:


> Wow that's pretty creepy


It's lame, that dude needs to be taught how to really do it.

I would have ran her tag during the ride, then proceed to ask questions to figure if she still lives around there. Break my appt lease & move right next to her.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> What about if he offered you $200?


Hmm, $200 dollars and dinner...I would probably have gone for it, wouldn't you?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> It's not her in the pic....she is wearing a parka but her.profile says San Diego....those two things don't go together.


It gets very cold in Russia!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

RastaUber says "me no won to get text from no bumbleclot pax mon!"


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had pax's on Lyft contact me the same way about lost items before but usually right away and nothing over 24 hours later. Also most of those (lost items) were an excuse for me to text/call them back:
> View attachment 159549
> 
> View attachment 159550
> ...


Boys will be boys


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.
> View attachment 159405
> ...


Oh, wow, this is so sad. The man doesn't have the cahoonas to ask a girl out in person and can only do it by text. <<loser alert>>

I once received one of these texts from a young girl in her early 20s after a ride. I am 45; I think she may have had the beer goggles on.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> So you would be warm and fuzzy if some random guy started texting you and you knew nothing about him. .


How is this that much different than online dating that takes place every single day.
Complete strangers meet up in public places.



Foober_Lyftz said:


> Cant blame the guy (if its really you in the pic)





Merc7186 said:


> ..
> 
> It's not her in the pic....she is wearing a parka but her.profile says San Diego....those two things don't go together.


It is her. She proved it.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Not air conditioning but traveling. I like to travel and travel once/twice a year to the Midwest...Santa Fe, NM and Denver. So yes I own several jackets for the cold weather that I wear when I'm out there. It never gets cold enough here in San Diego to use them.


I hear about those Santa Fe snowstorms....lol


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

It does get pretty bad on I 25


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> So... where you guys going for dinner?


Drivethru.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before?


Yep. Happens regularly. 
Usually an invitation for breakfast though, in person, after an exhausting night together.
Then lunch......then finally dinner. 
.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm currently writing them about this.


Write your lawyer instead. You know these 4 letter word companies deserve to get sued into oblivion. Take them to court and hope they offer to settle. Even if they offer 10 grand its worth it. To make 10k on lyft after opperating expense, you would have to DRIVE nearly 1000 hours. How many hours needed to file small claims?

Picture Looks like your man friend hung himself from a coathanger in a basement dungeon with unfinished ceilings.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

WettDreams said:


> I wouldn't do it. I'm sure your beautiful women but don't end up being on the news. He sounds like a predator. If you do go bring friends with you and don't be left alone.


I disagree, he sounds like a guy who is eithet a little shy or lacking some confidence. He took a shot.

Did he crosd some boundaries? Perhaps.



Cableguynoe said:


> How is this that much different than online dating that takes place every single day.
> Complete strangers meet up in public places


I can see both sides of the coin here. The biggest difference is with online dating, by having a profile on the website/app you are inviting people to contact you.

If Lorraine was a cashier in a grocery store and a customer who went through her line later called the store and asked to speak with her to ask her out to dinner, would that be acceptable? Probably not. What if he asked her out while in her line, still questionable but less invasive.

I think the fact that we use our own car, our own phone and contact feels little mote invasive.

The real issue is lyft/uber allows these strangers to contact us after the fact. They should get 30 minutes. These are tech companies, they could figure out a way for the rider to get an automated message to us through the app its an emergency.

Uber, more than once has given out my # after despite me denying them permission to do so. The first time i was pissed, I let them know i was pissed. I got a bs copy paste back and replied again and again, i wasn't letting it go. At some point i got a message back with the typical blah blah and a "oh by the way just wanted to let you know" note that there is an issue with my back ground check that they are looking into and they will let me know when its cleared up....

I'm pretty sure it was no where near my anniversary date, i looked for the message but i don't remember when it was for sure and have too many help tickets to find it now. Ill seaech my emails when i have more time.

I took it as a threat to let the issue go or else.. i asked if it was related... i never got an answer.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm currently writing them about this.


What did they say?

Do you remember this guy? Was there any conversation that perhaps he could have interpreted as chemistry? Remember, us men often intetpet a simple half smile and hello as "she wants me"

I really don't think you have anything to worry about. It feels more invasive because it came through your text messaging. The lost item guys are doing the same thing. If this guy was in line with you at starbucks or whatever and asked you out would you have gone? Been creeped out?

,



Fubernuber said:


> Take them to court


For what?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I disagree, he sounds like a guy who is eithet a little shy or lacking some confidence. He took a shot.
> 
> Did he crosd some boundaries? Perhaps.
> 
> ...


For money!
They have no right to share her phone number with someone who is attempting to secure a romantic date. Where in their terms does it say that they will share her number with potential suitors without her consent?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> For money!
> They have no right to share her phone number with someone who is attempting to secure a romantic date. Where in their terms does it say that they will share her number with potential suitors without her consent?


She does not know that lyft shared her #.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> For money!
> They have no right to share her phone number with someone who is attempting to secure a romantic date. Where in their terms does it say that they will share her number with potential suitors without her consent?


He obviously didn't tell them that was his intentions. 99% of the time a pax contact a driver after a ride it's going to be because they're missing something and want to know if driver found it.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

It's still stupid we are debating this. If she ends up on the news we can't say we didn't warn her.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> She does not know that lyft shared her #.


Yeah, it actually seems that he doesnt have her number since I remember her saying that his number was Lyft's 415 number. So neither or them have each others real number.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think you'd be safe if you brought Tedgey with you.


For a nice relaxing drive up the coastline for some Duck a l'Orange County?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, it actually seems that he doesnt have her number since I remember her saying that his number was Lyft's 415 number. So neither or them have each others real number.


Irrelevant. She can take them to court and try to **** them like they **** us. I would. If this happen in an office someone would be getting the slip


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

this is why i don't like making contact with a pax. every weekend i have females trying to set me up with their friends, daughters, sister in laws, grand daughters etc. only one texted me the next day with a pic of the girl in question


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Provide proof^


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Irrelevant. She can take them to court and try to &%[email protected]!* them like they &%[email protected]!* us. I would. If this happen in an office someone would be getting the slip


Take them to court because someone was able to contact her and ask her out to dinner?
You realize how ridiculous this would sound in court?

_Exhibit A: Here is the text message proving he asked my client to dinner. You must find the defendants guilty!_


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Maybe a little judge Judy. We could throw a pizza and beer party.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> For a nice relaxing drive up the coastline for some Duck a l'Orange County?


There's a duck lurking in almost every thread!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> Irrelevant. She can take them to court and try to &%[email protected]!* them like they &%[email protected]!* us. I would. If this happen in an office someone would be getting the slip


Lol... in an office as in a co-worker? 
That is a completely diferent circumstance. What if she is a sales clerk at macys and a guy/customer looking at suits asked her out?



WettDreams said:


> Maybe a little judge Judy. We could throw a pizza and beer party.


Is it weird that I'm oddly attracted to judge Judy?


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

It's not weird if your the same age bracket.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had pax's on Lyft contact me the same way about lost items before but usually right away and nothing over 24 hours later. Also most of those (lost items) were an excuse for me to text/call them back:
> View attachment 159549
> 
> View attachment 159550
> ...


Must be nice going through life as a hottie lol, all i get in a few days is a badge, but only of i am lucky


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

WettDreams said:


> It's not weird if your the same age bracket.


Whew Im not weird.
A)1-17 b) 18-125

We're both in beacket b!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

WettDreams said:


> Provide proof^


She does have a bunch of text messages from DIFFERENT paxs asking her out. She can yuk it up about an uncomfortable work or hostile work environment and get some lawyer who will get paid it there is a settlement.

Settle out of court to keep her mouth shut.

But it's not like uber or lyft have problems with sexual harassment in the media in the past so i am sure lyft wont be worried about getting in the media or anything


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Take them to court because someone was able to contact her and ask her out to dinner?
> You realize how ridiculous this would sound in court?
> 
> _Exhibit A: Here is the text message proving he asked my client to dinner. You must find the defendants guilty!_


People have been fired for less.



wk1102 said:


> Lol... in an office as in a co-worker?
> That is a completely diferent circumstance. What if she is a sales clerk at macys and a guy/customer looking at suits asked her out?
> 
> Is it weird that I'm oddly attracted to judge Judy?


What if macys connected the guy to the clerk during her off hours via proxy? What if macys had a hostory of doing exactly that? What if macys was guilty of poor taste, baf judgement and a stressful work environment that bordered on sexual harassment?


----------



## Chillyz12 (Sep 30, 2015)

WettDreams said:


> Wow that's pretty creepy


Says a guy named wettdreams.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

It wasn't proof for that....it was proof for the guy claiming all the girls hitting on him.

It would be ***** cream if it would let me


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> What if she is a sales clerk at macys and a guy/customer looking at suits asked her out?


Before or after the inside leg measurement bit?


wk1102 said:


> Is it weird that I'm oddly attracted to judge Judy?


Not really. She's probably on a tidy judge's pension these days, so I can see the chemistry right there.
Though I'd rather be Judging Amy, but I'm worried about her mother finding out and trying to muscle in.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I guess the really BIG question is...how did shy Lyft guy tip? If he were smart he woulda definitely sent a nice respectable tip for the actual trip. No tip....well, you know the rest.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Not really. She's probably on a tidy judge's pension these days, so I can see the chemistry right there..


Wowza... that's some pension!



















Lowestformofwit said:


> Though I'd rather be Judging Amy, but I'm worried about her mother finding out and trying to muscle in.


Yeah, I'd just be afraid of the mom,* shiver*


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.
> View attachment 159405
> ...


He likes you. Either go out with him or don't. End of story. Who ****ing cares what is normal? Is he supposed to not like woman he likes cuz of how he happened to meet them?
Who goes to an Uber forum to ask for advice about what to do with their life?



WettDreams said:


> Wow some men are creepy as hell


"I liked you. You want to go out for dinner?"
That's creepy? Damn I wish I was gay. Life would be easier. You don't gotta deal with all this creep panic. It's like females forgot how to say "no thank you" so it's just instant panic. "He likes me. He wants to go out with me. He wants to rape me doesn't he? I guess I'll only trust asexual men who don't pursue woman. Then I'll know I'm safe."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> That's creepy? Damn I wish I was gay. Life would be easier.


You know, some dreams do come true.

If you knew how to talk to women, you wouldn't be overreacting thinking all women are the way you read on online forums.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Attention seeking troll post.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I drive days from 7am-2/3pm mon-fri and have gotten a few numbers but only through the uber app where uber blocks the number smdh. A smoke show paying for a dinner isn't gonna happend. You good looking women drivers get all the perks huh? Was he ok looking and not creepy? Did you take the free meal?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> Wow that's pretty creepy


Almost. A female Lyft pax once told me she quit driving with Uber for stalking and sexual harrassment she recieved from male Uber drivers. One male driver in particular, had consistently flirted with her and made unwanted sexual harassment comments for the course of the ride. She was understandably ticked off by his Neanderthal behavior, but didn't report it to Uber. Until that driver made good on his word and showed up at her apt later that evening to "take her on a date". 

Her story was even scarier because she lived just outside the Tenderloin area in downtown SF where residents typically buzz in complete strangers without verification. The driver apparently gained entry that way and knocked on her front door. I asked her why the hell she didn't dial 911 at that point once he'd identified himself. She said she wasn't concerned at the time, because Uber would "take care of it"?? At least she wasn't stupid enough to open the door. She called her next door neighbor who was male and who had a couple friends over. They ended up escorting the stalker out of the apt complex.

This female pax said she decided to quit the Uber platform shortly afterwards because Travis (who was still CEO at the time) encouraged a hostile work culture. And that this now apparently extended to Uber drivers as well. While she may have been right in her reasoning, it baffles me as to why she never called the police and/or followed up on her official report to Uber. She just jumped ship for what she considered a superior ride share because of its PC socially conscious "stay woke" philosophy? smh.

Odds are that male driver was never deactivated because she didn't have any proof of him stalking her at her apt complex. Or any incriminating pics that he texted her like the pax creep in the OP post. Regardless, her bad rider experience is still the most disturbing story I've received to date from a female pax. Sadly, the sexual harassment and stalking goes both ways. And LyfUber isn't likely to do anything about it anytime soon...


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Going up in the food chain yo, you could be a riders gf now even a wife down the lime.

Congrats !!!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I guess the really BIG question is...how did shy Lyft guy tip? If he were smart he woulda definitely sent a nice respectable tip for the actual trip. No tip....well, you know the rest.


Idk, is this respectable enough?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Idk, is this respectable enough?
> View attachment 159734


hmmmm almost, maybe a tad bit more.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Idk, is this respectable enough?
> View attachment 159734


I thought size doesn't matter!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Almost. A female Lyft pax once told me she quit driving with Uber for stalking and sexual harrassment she recieved from male drivers


This isn't new. Taxi drivers have stalked riders, UPS drivers have stalked their customers, landscapers, cableguys, the list goes on and on.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Idk, is this respectable enough?
> View attachment 159734


He's a keeper!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> hmmmm almost, maybe a tad bit more.





Cableguynoe said:


> He's a keeper!


I don't know, seems like he's overcompensating for a something.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I don't know, seems like he's overcompensating for a something.


Nah. No different than taking a girl to the most expensive restaurant on first date. Then pizza places if she falls for you.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.
> View attachment 159405
> ...


I guess you really are a damsel in distress.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Next time I am in SD i am going to keep ordering Uber and cancelling until i get you. I wana see what all the hoopla is all about.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Being a girl seems easy.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Idk, is this respectable enough?
> View attachment 159734


Well, gots me an $81 tip from an older woman staying at the Four Seasons...and she didn't stalk me or even text me, ever.

But yeah, it'll do 



NHDriver said:


> Next time I am in SD i am going to keep ordering Uber and cancelling until i get you. I wana see what all the hoopla is all about.


Do that! (Everyone....Shhhhhhh....don't tell him this was on Lyft LOL)


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Well, gots me an $81 tip from an older woman staying at the Four Seasons...and she didn't stalk me or even text me, ever.
> 
> But yeah, it'll do
> 
> Do that! (Everyone....Shhhhhhh....don't tell him this was on Lyft LOL)


Oh ya, thanx for that I would be cancelling a lot of requests huh? Hahaa,, noted!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Nowhere but he is already making plans with me
> View attachment 159466


See, his mistake was that he assumed you liked Mexican.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> hmmmm almost, maybe a tad bit more.


_ChortyChortChort....Chort!_


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Write your lawyer instead. You know these 4 letter word companies deserve to get sued into oblivion. Take them to court and hope they offer to settle.





wk1102 said:


> For what?


For providing this subject matter to be discussed here in the first place.

.


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Idk, is this respectable enough?
> View attachment 159734


If you're not going to take him on the offer tell him Im free for dinner. Im not as cute as u, but I have awesome hair and can tell him how I recently lost my real job.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Ghost of Travis said:


> If you're not going to take him on the offer tell him Im free for dinner. Im not as cute as u, but I have awesome hair and can tell him how I recently lost my real job.


What about your real teeth?
.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What about your real teeth?
> .


I bet he's got a necklace made of human teeth...


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What about your real teeth?
> .


All my teeth are real, the rumor of the human teeth necklace is just a rumor .


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

OMG, he doesn't have a face


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Yeah he do....just got this kinda face : o
> 
> View attachment 159801


An eyebrow trim might be in order, I think.
.


----------



## idriveu (Sep 17, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.
> View attachment 159405
> ...


This gentleman needs to work on his grammar. If he typed half as good as his tie knot, he may have had a shot..


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I wonder why she keeps blocking out the Phone #?
It's Lyfts Phone #.
(415) 483-7341


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Idk, is this respectable enough?
> View attachment 159734


I need a sex change and become a woman apparently



Cableguynoe said:


> Nah. No different than taking a girl to the most expensive restaurant on first date. Then pizza places if she falls for you.


Talking Chrysler 300 and lobster


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> I wonder why she keeps blocking out the Phone #?
> It's Lyfts Phone #.
> (415) 483-7341


Maybe because it would point Lyft back to her..?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Hmm, $200 dollars and dinner...I would probably have gone for it, wouldn't you?


200 Bucks and dinner does sound better than just 200 bucks and having to play a boring game. But trust your instincts (if they say no, then ignore what any of us say and go with no), and I do agree with the letting someone you trust know where you are at each point plan too.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> 200 Bucks and dinner does sound better than just 200 bucks and having to play a boring game. But trust your instincts (if they say no, then ignore what any of us say and go with no), and I do agree with the letting someone you trust know where you are at each point plan too.


I'd go one step further and have somebody you know and trust nearby.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've had a couple guys get all stalkery on me but I just ignore the texts and they eventually give up.
> 
> I did find (through a lost item issue when I first started uber) that although the pax can text you days later using the phone number uber used, you can't call or text them the same way. Whether that's true now they use a different number each time I don't know. I don't know if lyft uses the same number each time or not though.
> 
> ...


Finally, the voice of reason.
Nice one Fuzzy


----------



## T7000 (Dec 28, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.
> View attachment 159405
> ...


Uber in London, used to allow direct contact between rider and driver with their own phone numbers, but now they have a dedicated number for any contact between driver and rider before the trip has begun and there's no possibility of contacting each other directly, shortly after the trip has ended.
I'm not sure if that's the same for Uber in the US.
I'm assuming you've already reported this incident to Lyft.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm curious why are you hiding the face on the photo though...


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Dude took a shot... It's what guys do. In my eyes it only becomes creepy if it continues beyond this original text because a logical normal man would think one of two things.

1. She never got my message, so why bother to try again.
2. She got my message and wasn't interested, so why bother to try again.

However I don't see this text in itself as that bad.


----------



## T7000 (Dec 28, 2016)

MUGATS said:


> Dude took a shot... It's what guys do. In my eyes it only becomes creepy if it continues beyond this original text because a logical normal man would think one of two things.
> 
> 1. She never got my message, so why bother to try again.
> 2. She got my message and wasn't interested, so why bother to try again.
> ...


I see your point, but if you multiply those incidents by hundreds, i'm sure it can soon get unbearable for her.
As well as for the rest of us drivers on here lol


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MUGATS said:


> Dude took a shot... It's what guys do. In my eyes it only becomes creepy if it continues beyond this original text because a logical normal man would think one of two things.
> 
> 1. She never got my message, so why bother to try again.
> 2. She got my message and wasn't interested, so why bother to try again.
> ...


Long thread, so wouldn't expect everyone to catch up on all of it...but OP posted some more texts that _Romeo_ continued to send her additional text messages...getting mo&mo creepy.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Long thread, so wouldn't expect everyone to catch up on all of it...but OP posted some more texts that _Romeo_ continued to send her...getting mo&mo creepy.


Yeah I don't know if he's actually creepy or not, but dude was definitely starting to sound pretty desperate. Which I guess is creepy in and of itself.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

T7000 said:


> I see your point, but if you multiply those incidents by hundreds, i'm sure it can soon get unbearable for her.
> As well as for the rest of us drivers on here lol


I could be wrong, but i think with Lyft you can keep getting texts from pax using that same number until you take another Lyft ride. At that point only the new pax can text you at that number.
So maybe she doesnt take many Lyft rides. But if she already did, then it's over.


----------



## T7000 (Dec 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Long thread, so wouldn't expect everyone to catch up on all of it...but OP posted some more texts that _Romeo_ continued to send her...getting mo&mo creepy.


If she has reported the incident to Lyft and she's continued receiving more and more texts, then there is definitely a serious problem with Lyft there.



Cableguynoe said:


> I could be wrong, but i think with Lyft you can keep getting texts from pax using that same number until you take another Lyft ride. At that point only the new pax can text you at that number.
> So maybe she doesnt take many Lyft rides. But if she already did, then it's over.


Good point, that's how it is with Uber here in London.
I noticed in the image that she had concealed the number on the screenshot and assumed it was the riders personal number.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Long thread, so wouldn't expect everyone to catch up on all of it...but OP posted some more texts that _Romeo_ continued to send her...getting mo&mo creepy.


Sorry I didn't catch that.... So yeah it is officially creepy. Especially so if she never responded.

If she did indeed respond and told him 'no thanks', his reply should have been something like

"ok, thanks anyway" or " ok, sorry for bothering you"

Beyond that is creepy.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MUGATS said:


> Sorry I didn't catch that.... So yeah it is officially creepy. Especially so if she never responded.
> 
> If she did indeed respond and told him 'no thanks', his reply should have been something like
> 
> ...


Okay DamseLinDistresS - It's official...A Mod has weighed in and this Dude is now on the UP Creepizoid List...


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. How true that is.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.
> View attachment 159405
> ...


He's rude and cannot spell.



Julescase said:


> Something like 90% of women murdered are killed by a husband or boyfriend, and almost 100% of women murdered knew their killer in some aspect of their life, they are usually aquatinted somehow.


However!!!

OP **is** acquainted somehow with said semi-literate sketchoid, who as it just so happens appears to wish to become bf or hubby or at least their one-night understudy...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

prk said:


> Finally, the voice of reason.
> Nice one Fuzzy


The Fuzzer always comes thru in the time of need. And of course so does the "suewho".


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.
> View attachment 159405
> ...


No this is totally not normal,. girl did you report him?


----------



## TreKronor (Aug 16, 2017)

I've been out of the dating game for over 10 years - is this the new "norm" to try to pick people up??? 

If so, I'm a happier married man than I thought I was


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Try tinder, pof to get those easy dates. I've been off those sites for over 6 years but when I was on them it was within days I was on a date. I dream of a smoke show to want my balls but that isn't gonna happen.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

DocT said:


> How can you turn down a tie like that?
> 
> To answer your question, I've never had an off-work msg from a pax asking me out to dinner.


And how about the shirt that looks 2 sizes to big, bet he wears skinny jeans too


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> And how about the shirt that looks 2 sizes to big, bet he wears skinny jeans too


I would be good with that as long as he can expose his boxers and his pants waist is below his butt cheeks


----------



## xcnco (May 8, 2017)

TreKronor said:


> I've been out of the dating game for over 10 years - is this the new "norm" to try to pick people up???
> 
> If so, I'm a happier married man than I thought I was


Rofl until some dirty dawg tries hitting on your wife.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

gizmotheboss said:


> The whole rideshare thing is a big scam for drivers


Overreacting much smh.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

He really thinks he's going to pick up girls like that? Why are people so stupid.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

swingset said:


> And you've reported this to Lyft, correct?


Who cares,either go out with him or don't.yawn


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

So are you saying you aren't going to call me, then?


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

Have you never been hit on before? Ignore the basterd and move on. People hit on my wife In front of me, you kno what I say, " good luck buddy I been barking up that tree for 15 years"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

gizmotheboss said:


> The whole rideshare thing is a big scam for drivers


So this is the first time someone received service then had a customer want to date them? At least all he has is the hyft text number, how have attractive waitresses survived this long? You'd think by now they'd have sued enough people to retire on a tropical island somewhere!



WettDreams said:


> So you would be warm and fuzzy if some random guy started texting you and you knew nothing about him. I bet you don't watch the news and see what happen to women these days.


You've never asked a girl (or guy) you just met on a date? Do you only date people from your church or are you married to the girl you lost your virginity to?


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

Welcome to Uber please watch this orientation video!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So this is the first time someone received service then had a customer want to date them? At least all he has is the hyft text number, how have attractive waitresses survived this long? You'd think by now they'd have sued enough people to retire on a tropical island somewhere!
> 
> You've never asked a girl (or guy) you just met on a date? Do you only date people from your church or are you married to the girl you lost your virginity to?


Speaking for myself, I can tell you honestly that I haven't ever asked someone on a date when I first met them. I'm very shy with women and have to get to know them at least a little.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

JadeSti said:


> Welcome to Uber please watch this orientation video!


I just have to say, as with most Family Guy material, this is offensive as hell, and I love it. 

Sorry for side tracking.. please resume..


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Talking about app for driving not some college girl you want to shove your finger up her ***


----------



## J. S. Bach (Aug 17, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think you'd be safe if you brought Tedgey with you.


He's a good man


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Thats nothing....I get asked out every day. I think its the curlers that does it.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

So what ended up happening?


----------



## LV-NightRider (Jul 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I could be wrong, but i think with Lyft you can keep getting texts from pax using that same number until you take another Lyft ride. At that point only the new pax can text you at that number.
> So maybe she doesnt take many Lyft rides. But if she already did, then it's over.


On both Uber and Lyft, once the trip is over, my pax have been unable to contact me directly, and any attempt goes to support, and THEY contact me. Which would indicate, to me at least, that this guy is in local Lyft support, took a ride with her, liked what he saw, may have even met her in the office at some point, and decided to take things further if she is open to it. If she is also able to respond directly, then it also points to support.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LV-NightRider said:


> On both Uber and Lyft, once the trip is over, my pax have been unable to contact me directly, .


The exception to this on Lyft is that if you called or texted them, they can contact you on that same number. If you dindn't, then you're right.


----------



## LV-NightRider (Jul 22, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Hmm, $200 dollars and dinner...I would probably have gone for it, wouldn't you?


Now that we have established a price, and potential availability, perhaps you should get a website and business cards or discreet sign posted somewhere pax can see with info about the website. If after initial screening, you like what you see, contact them and go for it! You seem to have talents beyond driving, and a sense for business, why not exploit it while you can? As we have seen with London, the opportunity we have with rideshare to make business contacts may not always be here.


----------



## Seandamon211 (Jun 17, 2017)

Stop being beautiful and intriguing. Problem solved.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

Seandamon211 said:


> Stop being beautiful and intriguing. Problem solved.


What he's trying to say is "get over yourself"


----------



## Ubermommy414 (Aug 25, 2017)

this has happened to me 3 times. its ****ing creepy. ive also had men tell me i have to go upstairs with them after i drop them off at a hotel. just ignore him. i wrote uber and told them and they said we will look into it and thats it. they dont care if we die. there is no female safety at all. ive picked up a couple cops before they told me to get a gun for protection.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> No this is totally not normal,. girl did you report him?


And remember people: being normal is all that matters. Don't be different, ever. The conformists are everywhere. They *will* report you.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

9 pages, I skip towards the latter 2-3 and no mention of him being reported. I'd have reported this guy before I even made this thread. It's not so much a guy taking a chance, as it is a huge breach of privacy.


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> What do I get out of this? A free dinner?
> 
> Lol you're contradicting yourself So if I do show up to this restaurant, he would know that I got his messages. And would I have something to fear then?


You did take money to play video games with someone so.....


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Ive gotten personal phone numbers from lady uber/lyft drivers before but asking them while in car after making generic small talk. Why didnt he just ask you all of this while in the car lol....

And if you really felt in danger or harrassed you shouldve just reported it straight to lyft instead of posting on a forum lol. Almost going to go out on a limb and say your looking for attention


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Did u get your freak on with him?


----------



## STJ (Sep 14, 2016)

I have once and it was with Uber, if I remember I think he did the thing where he said he lost something in the car or something and it allowed him to call me thru the anonymous dialer so what he saw was an Uber number and the call into me was an Uber number. I knew the guy was drunk but apparently he had also been drugged and was just trying to get some details on how he ended up where I dropped him off and picked him up because he didn't remember any of it. He was grateful when I was able to fill in some blanks for him.


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> Did u get your freak on with him?


I would have. Tips are hard to come by these days.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've heard of drivers getting calls or text messages after a ride given to a pax has ended (usually within 24 hours). I only gave a few Lyft rides on Saturday night so I think I can pin point this particular pax.
> 
> I got a text message from him today sometime in the afternoon. My question is...is this normal? Has this happened to someone else before? A pax can text you 24 hours after you've given them a ride? I never had this happened to me before till today. Also I know it's a Lyft number because it starts with (415) so I don't think they got a hold of my personal number but I'm concerned.
> View attachment 159405
> ...


Happens to me all the time. All the girls want my number and some want me to pose naked.
NOT

At least he was polite.


----------

